# De badging



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Hi all, I’ve just bought a mondeo st as a bit of a project however I’ve removed the mondeo badge but can still feel and see the outline of the letters. So far I’ve tried 

1, tar n glue remover
2, clay bar 
3, menzerna 400 on rotary
4, menzerna 3800 on da 
5, auto finesse aio

Anything else I can try (I don’t really want to try wet sanding) I do have most products.

Tia


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

If you can feel the outline I’m guessing it must be residual adhesive? Could be build up of contaminants around where the badging was? Post up a pic.

When I’ve debadged in the past a makeup remover cotton pad soaked in tar and glue remover and left on for a period did the trick. The adhesive came off using light touch from fingernails. Any residual ghosting only needed a light going over with an AIO.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

It is possible the panel has been resprayed without removing the badge and you are now feeling the edge of the new paint.

If that is the case your options are to either to wet sand or replace the badge.

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> It is possible the panel has been resprayed without removing the badge and you are now feeling the edge of the new paint.
> 
> If that is the case your options are to either to wet sand or replace the badge.
> 
> Alan W


This is what crossed my mind also, as I would have expected any glue residue to have been removed by what has been tried... but I have seen cases where badges were not removed before painting (they should have been) and this has left a lip (usually also visible) around the badge.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wash monster said:


> Hi all, I've just bought a mondeo st as a bit of a project however I've removed the mondeo badge but can still feel and see the outline of the letters. So far I've tried
> 
> 1, tar n glue remover
> 
> ...


Keep polishing. I did the same on my mk1 focus, and could see the outline of the badge for an incredibly long time while polishing. Itvwas almost as if the paintwork had faded in the sunlight.

Be patient and go easy.

Any pics?

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I’m u able to upload photos never been able to on here


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Keep polishing. I did the same on my mk1 focus, and could see the outline of the badge for an incredibly long time while polishing. Itvwas almost as if the paintwork had faded in the sunlight.
> 
> Be patient and go easy.
> 
> ...


Cheers what would you use to polish I'm worried about strike through though as it's a 15 year old car. What paint would it be ?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wash monster said:


> Cheers what would you use to polish I'm worried about strike through though as it's a 15 year old car. What paint would it be ?


Ford paint tends to be medium hardness, and easily worked. If you're worried about strike through, and I assume dont have a paint depth gauge, use a light cut polish on the DA and just take your time. Theres always the risk of damage though if you're guessing.

Can you feel an edge, or can you just see the outline?

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Keep polishing. I did the same on my mk1 focus, and could see the outline of the badge for an incredibly long time while polishing. Itvwas almost as if the paintwork had faded in the sunlight.
> 
> Be patient and go easy.
> 
> ...


Cheers what would you use to polish I'm worried about strike through though as it's a 15 year old car. What paint would it be ?


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Ford paint tends to be medium hardness, and easily worked. If you're worried about strike through, and I assume dont have a paint depth gauge, use a light cut polish on the DA and just take your time. Theres always the risk of damage though if you're guessing.
> 
> Can you feel an edge, or can you just see the outline?
> 
> ...


I can feel the outline I would have thought the clay would have removed it but nope. How about if I apply some heat would that work ??


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I wish I knew how to post photos if I go to the upload part and chose the photo from my phone it just says upload failed ......it’s stupid


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Wash monster said:


> I can feel the outline I would have thought the clay would have removed it but nope. How about if I apply some heat would that work ??


If you can feel the outline, it's going to be difficult to remove without sanding.

You could end up causing damage to the panel. Personally, I'd be looking to polish the panel and refit the badge.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wash monster said:


> I wish I knew how to post photos if I go to the upload part and chose the photo from my phone it just says upload failed ......it's stupid


Use Tapatalk and upload directly into your post. Works a treat - you can only upload 1 image at time, but can upload multiple images into a post / thread...


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Wash monster said:


> I wish I knew how to post photos if I go to the upload part and chose the photo from my phone it just says upload failed ......it's stupid


I save the pics to my google account then use the web address :thumb:


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

Wash monster said:


> Hi all, I've just bought a mondeo st as a bit of a project however I've removed the mondeo badge but can still feel and see the outline of the letters. So far I've tried
> 
> 1, tar n glue remover
> 2, clay bar
> ...


If it comes to it, don't be afraid of wet sanding, 2000 grit and 3000 grit wet and dry can be polished/compounded out by hand :thumb:

If nothing else works, try it, just be gentle and patient, using plenty of water to wash away the debris.

As said by others though, it sounds like it could have had a respray without the badges removed, if that's the case it will be difficult to remove the ridge without sanding.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

It’s surprisingly common for panels to be repaired / repainted without removing badges. Usually if it’s a localised repair they’ll fade out the colour around the repair and then lacquer the whole panel, including over the top of badges.

If this is what has been done then I’m afraid you’re unlikely to ever completely remove all traces. Wet sanding will reduce the ridge, but by trying to fade it out you might just end up pushing the edge of the new lacquer further away and end up with a shadow you’ll see even if you decide it’s not working and replace the badge.

If you can’t see why there is a ridge you can feel then there’s a fair chance that you could end up making the problem worse. Not saying don’t try, but be aware there might be consequences which could mean it needs repainting to make good.


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

I don’t think it’s been painted it’s not that kind of ridge if that makes sense it feels like there’s a bit of adhesive left behind but don’t seem to be able to remove it. I’ll have another go the weekend


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

You’ve tried some gentle heat..?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Wash monster said:


> I don't think it's been painted it's not that kind of ridge if that makes sense it feels like there's a bit of adhesive left behind but don't seem to be able to remove it. I'll have another go the weekend


Can you beg, borrow or steal a paint thickness gauge? You could measure the paint depth inside of the badge perimeter and also outside of it and ascertain if the panel has been painted or not.

This would give you greater knowledge in deciding the way forward before committing to wet sanding or further paint removal by machine polishing.

Alternatively you could try a rubber eraser wheel on a drill to remove any glue or adhesive if you think it is still present.

Alan W


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

MDC250 said:


> You've tried some gentle heat..?


No not yet I will try Saturday it's in the body shop at the moment having a few spots sorted. Hopefully weather permitting I'll do a full de con and machine polish Saturday and apply can coat


----------



## Wash monster (May 25, 2016)

Alan W said:


> Can you beg, borrow or steal a paint thickness gauge? You could measure the paint depth inside of the badge perimeter and also outside of it and ascertain if the panel has been painted or not.
> 
> This would give you greater knowledge in deciding the way forward before committing to wet sanding or further paint removal by machine polishing.
> 
> ...


I'll try some more heat, all the people I know think I. Crazy as it is for cleaning the car and trying to keep it shiny so doubt they will know what a ptg is let alone own one


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Wash monster said:


> I'll try some more heat, all the people I know think I. Crazy as it is for cleaning the car and trying to keep it shiny so doubt they will know what a ptg is let alone own one


Heat and rubbing alcohol.:thumb:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

3M Trizact pads 3000 usually do the trick, flatting off imperfections but very easily polished back up to a high gloss. Just be careful if you are flatting and polishing that you will leave a flatter area of paintwork which may be surrounded by orange peeled paintwork.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ridders66 said:


> 3M Trizact pads 3000 usually do the trick, flatting off imperfections but very easily polished back up to a high gloss. Just be careful if you are flatting and polishing that you will leave a flatter area of paintwork which may be surrounded by orange peeled paintwork.


I have found Mirka Abralon 3000 pads are more flexible and contour to the paint better resulting in less orange peel finish being removed than with the 3M Trizact discs.

Alternatively use a soft interface pad between the disc and backing plate to provide a more compliant sanding disc that results in less paint texture removal and less obvious visual difference to the surrounding paintwork.

Alan W


----------

